# Racing Loft Trap



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

What size does the racing loft trap entrance have to be for the birds?
Like how high and how wide are each arched entrance?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Everett says if you're going to use the pads for electronic clocks, it takes a 6 1/4" space for the pad. The actual opening (the arch) is about 4 1/2" wide and about 9" tall.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

So if I plan on using the electronic pads I should make each one 6 and 1/4 inches wide and 9 inches tall?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> So if I plan on using the electronic pads I should make each one 6 and 1/4 inches wide and 9 inches tall?


It does depend on what you're going to use. Tauris is different than unikon which is different than Tipes with is different than Benzing. So I can give you the size of Tauris traps.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Not to complicate things but it also depends on the electronic clock you are using. With some systems, I believe there are separate pads for each "hole" ,if you will. With our UNIKON system each pad has room for two holes. So...I guess you need to check and see what type system you are going to use and go with that.

You might want to check online with the North American rep for your type of system and see if they have a manual online. I know that CBS (Continental Breeding Station), who is the US rep for UNIKON, has a full manual available online, free of charge. It includes the suggested measurements for their system.

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I will be using a Benzing Express System


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> So if I plan on using the electronic pads I should make each one 6 and 1/4 inches wide and 9 inches tall?


Yes, I think so. What kind of trap are you going to build?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I was trying to get something like this built


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I was trying to get something like this built


That's basically what we have and what Everett builds for the new lofts. The bottom, where the pigeons are stepping in the picture is what needs to be 6 1/4". The "dome" part that the birds are walking through is what needs to be about 4 1/2" wide.


----------

